# wreck :(



## sl0wthe0ry (Feb 19, 2004)

got into a wreck bout 2 days ago. i was comin to a stop and the guy w/ a gmc 1500 hit me doin 30. he wasnt payin any attention at all. here are some pics. how much u think the damage is, money wise?




























thanks.
-zach


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

doesn't look too bad. hope the guy had insurance!


----------



## sl0wthe0ry (Feb 19, 2004)

yea the guy had allstate. they said they'd pay for it all. i just dont want them rippin me off. i actually went to the hospital that night.


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

when i got hit in the rear driver side pannel (about a fist sized dent and not much else) the total cost was $3k for repair and paint. insurance paid for all of it, still i though it was really high.

if its the same repair "ratio" i would say more than $4k. 

now that i think of it, the repair shop seems like it was ripping the insurance company off, but it was the repair shop the insurance company recomended?!? it only cost me my deductible :thumbup:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

couple grand...nothing is cheap when it comes to cars and especially not when a body shop does the work...are you allright?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Quarter panal damage=$$$. But then again, why do you care if he has to pay for the damage. When I rear ended this maxima they did not claim anything because her son was on on the insurance. But I pushed the max into a suv. And this lady claims i did damage that was way out of were the cars hit. She said I broke her tail lights. I sratched her bumper. she did not want to have it painted so she brought a new 1..and much more but I dont feel like really going into detail. It was just lead me to getting mad again and ready to beat up her husband that thinks he is badass :thumbdwn:


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

theyll prolly have to paint both quarter panels and either A) blend the paint into the roof or B) paint the roof as well. and from the looks of it theyll have to pull the frame (not the FRAME...but the structural frame behind the taillight) and that is NOT fun.


but $3k is pretty high for even that


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

They're going to call that a total loss. There's several thousand dollars in damage there. I had a guy hit my '93 in the same spot, although all he did was break my tailight, put a ding the size of a quarter in the corner of the metal just below the light and made the bumper blister and I got $1K for it. Bought a used light for $50, put it in and that's where it stays. So I'd safely say that this damage is easily in the $2K-$3K area. I don't know what percent of the cars value they use to consider it a total loss, but I'd say that since $2K-$3K is easily 75% to 100% of your cars book value, that this will be a total loss. If you're lucky, you can buy the car back and use the money to get it fixed and not be out anything out of pocket. No deductible since you're not at fault. See if someone you know or someone they know does bodywork and can cut you a deal. Sorry it happened bro, that sucks.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

It's really not nice to post pics of fucked up sentras... that's just plain cruel lol , I own one of those, just like yours, except it doesn't have a wrinkle on it after 10 years... why would anyone want to look at your wreckage unless he works for your insurance company


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

Twiz said:


> It's really not nice to post pics of fucked up sentras... that's just plain cruel lol , I own one of those, just like yours, except it doesn't have a wrinkle on it after 10 years... why would anyone want to look at your wreckage unless he works for your insurance company


be nice. this post was to get some opinions on what the repair would be so the insurance company does not put the screw job on him!


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

Sorry I didn't mean to be mean, well most likely they'll have to cut and replace the right rear quarter panel where the panel meets the top part (your roof) and also replace the bumper reinforcement and the trunk lid. The rest is fine. Parts should be around 300 to 400 dollars with labor prolly around $2000.


----------



## Sazbot (Sep 27, 2004)

what about exaust, should check right up to extractors


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

Twiz said:


> they'll have to cut and replace the right rear quarter panel where the panel meets the top part (your roof)


any body shop that does that because of that tiny little bit of damage should be shut down. there is NO reason to replace that panel. at ALL.



from what i can see in the pics


----------



## SeR.NisSUN (Sep 29, 2004)

SELL it and get an SE-R!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  the best :thumbup:


----------



## B-iLL (Oct 29, 2004)

Ho damn! That damage looks exactly like mines. My trunk is popped up (it won't even open), my left quarter panel is smashed in just like your right one, and my bumper is all bent and popping out on the left side. The guy's insurance company would had paid for the repair expenses but I kept the 1760.31 check. I think that yours will either be similar to mines or about the 2000 range. That's all I got to say.


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

yea keep the money and get a se-r and part off your ga16de sentra whichever model it is im sure u can get rid of the peices in time


----------



## NoReason (Oct 20, 2002)

Most likely the damage will be more costly to fix than the blue book value on the car so they'll give you the value of the car. Which is sad to say, but that's how it goes with older cars.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

around here your car would be totaled(when cost of repairs is greater than value of car)...just take the insurance check and get a new car...you'll make money.

my friend had an '02 metro and he got smacked by someone doing 10...there was almost no visible damage to the car, the bumper was bent down a little...but his car was totaled too.

same thing happened to my siter...the list goes on.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

How is he going to "make money"? Nobody ever makes money unless their car is valued higher when they wreck it, than what they paid for it, and that doesn't account for maintenance, upgrades, etc. and if a person has to pay a deductible. Cars almost always depreciate and that's certainly the case with Sentra's.


----------

